# TTC again with one tube! Whats the truth!?



## jojer

I had an ectopic pregnancy last month and had my tube removed. Both ovaries are fine. Now, to the part where I am confused and have heard a lot of things.... I should still ovulate every month (L or R side), but considering I have lost my right tube, I can't get pregnant from the right side, therefore, making it take longer to get pregnant. 

OR

I have also heard that even though my ovaries are unaffected, my left ovary will compensate and produce an egg every cycle as well and could get pregnant anytime? I feel so uneducated about how my own body works! Can someone tell me what they know so I can have a realistic idea about what my body is doing when we start TTC again?!! Thanks! :winkwink:


----------



## Bride2b

jojer said:


> I had an ectopic pregnancy last month and had my tube removed. Both ovaries are fine. Now, to the part where I am confused and have heard a lot of things.... I should still ovulate every month (L or R side), but considering I have lost my right tube, I can't get pregnant from the right side, therefore, making it take longer to get pregnant.
> 
> OR
> 
> I have also heard that even though my ovaries are unaffected, my left ovary will compensate and produce an egg every cycle as well and could get pregnant anytime? I feel so uneducated about how my own body works! Can someone tell me what they know so I can have a realistic idea about what my body is doing when we start TTC again?!! Thanks! :winkwink:

Hi Jojer,

I'm sorry to hear about your loss and resulting surgery. I dont know much about ectopics and would just advise you to consult your doctor to ask questions if you dont find them here. Anyway I wanted to give you hope, another lady who I have met on here had an ectopic in Nov & a tube removed, anyway today it seems she is getting very faint BFPs, so there is still chance of a happy ending. This link will take you to the SMEP thread on here and she is the lady 'Lovebotlass' I'm sure if she reads this she wont mind me telling you of her story. I think all us ladies need to hear of positive outcomes after suffering losses. Just want to wish you luck xx :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/848091-any-smepers-month-8-testers-2-bfp-82.html


----------



## lilblossom

I am not sure exactly how it works but i heard that when you loose a tube that the other one will pick up the egg now matter which side drops it.


----------



## Smiler82

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

I've not had an ectopic but my friend did, and she lost one tube too. I think what it is is that everything inside is much closer together than you really imagine, and it is actually possible for your tube to pick up an egg from either ovary. I think you will still ov from both sides, but it's just luck I suppose as to whether the tube will always get the egg from the opposite ovary. I think it may take you longer to conceive but it's not impossible. My friend had a beautiful baby girl about a year after her ectopic x


----------



## Jamitha

I only have one working tube ( the other blocked) and my Dr told me there is a 7% chance the other tube will pick it up. My g/f had one tube, didn't get her period for a few months, got her period, tried and got pregnant. So it can happen.....


----------



## MrsKA

A friend of mine has one tube and she will every so often get a really long almost double cycle and thats how she knows it was the side that she had lost a tube that was ovulating. If you are tracking you might start to see a trend forming and as long as you keep this in mind if you do miss a period. I'm really sorry for your loss and that things might take a bit longer but I have seen/read about so many woman who conceive no problem at all after loosing a tube !


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I'm so sorry for your loss. I only have one tube (my right one) since I had an ectopic pregnancy back in November 2011. I'm now pregnant. I don't know how it happened, but I felt ovulation pains on my right side, and assumed that my right ovary was about to release an egg. Luckily, my right tube probably picked it up. I have read of a woman who ovulated from her left ovary, where her left tube was gone, and her right one picked it up and implanted it in her uterus. So it is possible. 

Here's a link to an amazing site about ectopics. I've read from here the chances of the remaining tube of picking up the egg from the opposite side is from 15 to 20%. I wish you all the best.

https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/patients/frequently-asked-questions-faqs/


----------

